# Fun landscape



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi all,
Nothing fancy here,just decided to do a quick landscape. Prairie filled with flowers and with trees in the background and a glowing sun peaking thru. Combined a few photo ideas for this one as a reference
Stever


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is beautiful.


----------

